# Mavic Aksium 2010 - What's the real weight of these?



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know the real weight of these wheels? Thanks a million.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The advertised weight is 1795 grams, so the actual weight is probably not less than that. If you are concerned about wheel weight, they are not the best wheels to consider. I would be intersted in knowing the rim weight if anyone ever weighed the rims.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not too concerned about the wheel weight, they're in the price range, however I've seen them posted w/ a weight of over 2000 grams. But it may not be this years model. Would like something to replace the cheap alex wheels. Got any suggestions for the same price range?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Performance/Forte Apollo: 30mm rims, 20f/24r holes, south of 1700g. Very similar to the "typical" hand-built suggestions at this board except for the hubs, which are heavier on this set...but also much more affordable.

Great to pick them up considering the warranty and whenever they're on discount price. I've been beating on them for almost 2 months with just one brake surface defect (which was replaced by warranty).

I had a 2006 Aksium front before this. I honestly think these wheels aren't given enough justice - at least from my experience. They are heavy for the price, but this thing's been bulletproof. The rear wheel was in a crash when with the previous owner of my bike. Solid wheel imo, just not the top performer.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

They are lighter than previous versions, however they do flex more than I would like,, well at least mine do.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

penn_rider said:


> They are lighter than previous versions, however they do flex more than I would like,, well at least mine do.



Besides the flex, how do you like them? How are the bearings, are they smooth and roll nicely?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

They work, almost enough said...... I have not had an issue, and I have ridden some hard miles on them. Do I like them more than my atom bomb proof Ambrosio wheels? Not really, but they have given me trouble free miles none the less. 

However, I would not seek these wheels out for purchase, but I will wear them out because they came with my new bike...


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

For about 225, can you get a better set of wheels? Right now, I guess anything is better than the Alexrim S500 I have now. The rear hub is dragging.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

What are the details of the wheels that came with your bike? What is your budget?


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

I've got a set in my closet (new take offs from my Scott CR1), but I don't have a scale... 

hmmm.. I wonder if I can come up with something on this.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

FeydR said:


> I've got a set in my closet (new take offs from my Scott CR1), but I don't have a scale...
> 
> hmmm.. I wonder if I can come up with something on this.



Are they for sale? lol


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

valleycyclist said:


> What are the details of the wheels that came with your bike? What is your budget?


Alexrims S500, unmarked hubs. Budget - under 250 ... but the closer to 200, the better.
Thanks!


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Optimus said:


> Are they for sale? lol


They are totally for sale....!! I just can't find a damn box for them. I've called around to several bike shops and nada! Thoughts?

You aren't in Chicago by chance are you?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

FeydR said:


> They are totally for sale....!! I just can't find a damn box for them. I've called around to several bike shops and nada! Thoughts?
> 
> You aren't in Chicago by chance are you?


Dammmmnn ... I used to live in Chicago if that counts. lol


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Optimus said:


> Got any suggestions for the same price range?


Spend a few dollars more ($330 total) and get some true mid 1400gram wheels (mine are 1410g) - the BWW Blackset Race.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

"I just can't find a damn box for them." you can cut up a bike box and make it work. not everything has to specifically made for it's function.


----------



## Chris Oz (Oct 8, 2005)

The Mavic hubs are lousy all the way to the top end. There were a number of crashes here a while back caused by Mavic hubs locking up. The rear hub should be regularly maintained. The wheels look the part but that is about it.

I have a pair of 2009 Elites that came with my bike, two models up from the Askiums. They are very average wheels not very stiff and heavier than the advertised weight and the hubs are a joke. I shifted them to my commuter and will replace them with something else at the first sign of trouble. 

If you want cheap factory wheels Shimano 105, Easton Vistas, ... [fill in the blanks] are better options. The new Shimano Ultegra carbon wheels are nice if you want some cheep entry level race. Having said that custom wheels are most probably the best way to go if you want light strong wheels that will last.

What are you after training wheels, all round wheels, entry level race wheels?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Training wheels + all round wheels. Thought about the Shimano RS20 as well, but they're not getting very good reviews either.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Reviews are only as good as the monkey that entered them. Always consider the source. If I was a 300 lb monkey riding RS20's and breaking spokes, do you think that is a faulty wheel problem?

My bike came with a pair of what I believe to be the lowest end Shimano wheels, WH-R500. They have served me well, I complete a century with 6300 vertical feet of climbing with them. Obviously they shouldn't compete directly with my new set of handbuilts. The WH-500 are still round after 2k miles and never been trued. The hubs on the WH-500's are not as nice as my new WI hubs, they are noiser and when I received them the bearing preload was too high. Once I repacked them the rolled much quieter, but still not on on par with the WI hubs.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Shimano R500 wheels really aren't so bad. They are fairly durable (but some people do have problems with them), and are okay for training/commuting. They hubs are not Dura-Ace quality, but they work well. Whoever has a set of those wheels doesn't need to run out and buy a new set. But maybe heavier riders should keep an close eye on them. I wouldn't purchase a set separately, but if it comes with the bike you may as well use them.

I timed myself climbing a 4 mile 6% grade with R500 wheels one day and a nice wheel with Dura-Ace hubs and 430 gram rims two days later. My time was the same to the second (really). I'm guessing the R500 rims are >500 grams.




medimond said:


> Reviews are only as good as the monkey that entered them. Always consider the source. If I was a 300 lb monkey riding RS20's and breaking spokes, do you think that is a faulty wheel problem?
> 
> My bike came with a pair of what I believe to be the lowest end Shimano wheels, WH-R500. They have served me well, I complete a century with 6300 vertical feet of climbing with them. Obviously they shouldn't compete directly with my new set of handbuilts. The WH-500 are still round after 2k miles and never been trued. The hubs on the WH-500's are not as nice as my new WI hubs, they are noiser and when I received them the bearing preload was too high. Once I repacked them the rolled much quieter, but still not on on par with the WI hubs.


----------



## BobinCovington (May 27, 2012)

I have the Aksiums and knock on wood, I have not had any issues yet, but I am looking to upgrade too just based on all the poor reviews of the aksiums. Maybe I will sell mine on ebay. I think my literature calls the weight out at the same 1795 number. I laughed at the post but then thought maybe a 300lb monkey should probably be referred to as an "ape"


----------

